# Crazy hares !



## walleye will (Aug 23, 2006)

I saw two hares chaseing a third hare around all over the place, they were competeing for the first one. I have never seen this before but it was pretty cool. A little early for this don't you think?


----------



## MSP60 (Mar 8, 2006)

Ever heard the expression "wild as a March hare"? You saw it in person a few days early.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Tis that time of the year for love. lol


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

Haven't seen any sign of cottontail breeding yet. They ran pretty usual yesterday.


----------



## kstout (Dec 26, 2005)

I've also seen squirrels chasing, and hauling stuff up the trees in my yard for nests. I'm hoping it means an early spring! The rut is on.


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

Did see some spotting yesterday, looks like breeding has started.


----------

